# Confused Sump and overflow



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok I'm confused. I read a lot of staff and I though I now a lot, but now I see I don't know half of the staff.
So I bought a 90gallon tank with build in overflow box and sump and this sump staff is "Greek" to me, but I decided to go with it just because I read it is better then canisters. And now my problem started. It is either that I don't know how much water to put or the set up is not done the proper way.
It seems that every 12 hours I'm losing 500 ml of water is that possible? 
Should the level in overflow box be the same as in the tank or should it be lower. Today I was doing water change and it took me 4 hours just because, I keept adding the water to the line in the sump and 5 min later the level would go down. Is there a special way of filling the tank with build in overflow box or is there something wrong (maybe the pump is not strong enough anymore?)
It is driving me nuts, and I keep loosing my sleep over this tank, 
I love the saltwater set up but it is so stressfull to me.
Is there enyone in mississauga who can maybe come and help me out with this? I can pay or maybe give some zoas or something else (tank, filter, heater or I don't know) I just desperetly need some help with this and it is hard to explain in writing.
THank you in advance.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

That sounds about normal as there is a higher evaporative rate in sumped systems, especially if you have AC on and during the winter months as the air is dry.

AN ATO will help keep it topped up, especially when you go away on vacation.

ATO's that I've used and have been trouble free:
Tunze Osmolator (SUM)
"AutoTopOff" (autotpoff.com)
GAP ATO (marinedepot.com)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Water loss of 500ml per 12hour sonds normal, as Wtac indicated. 

Sump does not replace canister. It's just a location in your saltwater tank setup where you can put all your equipment in, and do things to treat your water.

You water level in overflow box should be lower than display tank water level. Otherwise, you run into risk of overflowing your display tank. 

However, there will be some water level rise when your return pump is running, and depending on how your sump is configured, your sump water level will rise when return pump is stopped.

I do water change after turning off return pump, pump water out of sump, and replace water in the sump, so that water level is same as before.


----------



## cidco (Aug 10, 2010)

*Sumps*

I like sumps a lot better then canister filters....
The water loss is greater but you can help lower the percentages by covering the sump with a lid..


----------

